# OAA Target Provincials



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

alright guys/gals with the spring classic finishin up yesterday and everyone getting ready for an early provincials at the the Perkins' this year.....

who is making the trip?

and would anybody be interested in doing a 30m ching pot? it always seems like we talk about it but it never pans out... 

hope everyone can make it out, i know the Perkins have put allot of work into this shoot and it should be a great tourny! hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ching pot needs to start right at 90M. And we're DQing Dietmar. And Chris. And Andy. And you too, for that matter. It's just for the rest of us hackers.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att spencer*

Hey spencer proper address and postal code so the magic bus knows which laneway to land in lol lol ...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Stash said:


> Ching pot needs to start right at 90M. And we're DQing Dietmar. And Chris. And Andy. And you too, for that matter. It's just for the rest of us hackers.


Thats a good idea! I might have a hope in hell then! Except I don't shoot 90m yet, 70 and its a deal...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

The forecast isn't playing nice so far. There's definitely room for improvement. I gotta get a new tent, this one seems to attract the rain too much.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't played a ching pot in years. Stan runs the best ones but it is a lot of work. I agree that Perkins, Dietmar, and Skinny Dutch kid are out. The more hackers the better....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll make up some scoresheets. Bring your exact change, people. 

$2 to enter (per 36 arrows) and .25 per ching. Let's do it for the 70M on the second day. 

Dietmar, Chris, Andy and Craig shoot the dime, the rest of us shoot the quarter. If they don't like it, they don't have to enter.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

now weve got something going..... spread the word! :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice to see the ching back, Fiona is happy too can't wait to play


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*handicap*

for the ching thing...ok old guy ,, can`t see never shot 70 and shooting traditional no sights and off the shelf no rest.. whats my handicap other than the ones I mentioned in this post... lol lol


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> Nice to see the ching back, Fiona is happy too can't wait to play


Isn't Fifi the ching queen?

I Can't make it.. I'm on call this week.. had to sacrifice to get my fishing week, Spring Classic another week holidays and Kimmik dates.. 

G


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> for the ching thing...ok old guy ,, can`t see never shot 70 and shooting traditional no sights and off the shelf no rest.. whats my handicap other than the ones I mentioned in this post... lol lol


You are what's commonly referred to as "thanks for coming out".


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*Anybody stopping by the Bow Shop...*

...before coming out to the OAAs? I need a few points - can someone PM me please? Thanks.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think that i should be able to shoot this. Anyways 70M is the best distance...... Anyways im def in on it. LOL see yas here.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*chris*

chris postal code for gps thanks ..


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

ok, 1. me new to FITA tournaments and 2. I missed the spring classic do to a ...long story 3. not sure what is that ching thingy? but 4. Im comming and 5. Im so pleased and excided to stand on the line with all these big names that 6. I will collect lot of $2 for that game.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CHING POT explained

Everyone who's in puts down $2 in the pot (per distance, or per round of 36 arrows). You draw a circle around the X in the center of the target face, by tracing around a coin. Usually a dime. Any arrow touching the line, the archer adds 25 cents to the pot. If an archer puts the arrow entirely inside the circle without touching the line, he wins the pot. If the pot isn't won by the last end of shooting, the arrow closest to the X wins.

Having exact change makes things a whole lot easier all-around)


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> chris postal code for gps thanks ..


here's a map if it helps. You should be able get directions directly or the Long/Lat are in "Destination A"

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sour...4.595662,-75.91424&spn=0.076642,0.126514&z=13


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks captain t


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

sound very exciding, Im in. and how many arrows? 1 or more like 2 or 3? arrows. vote for 90m not because that Im that so good, but gives more chance,


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

My son is looking forward to the trip to Brockville from Thunder Bay. Hopefully we can meet other archers and have a great time as we did in the Soo last fall.
Shane


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*nationals*

Wow what a great shoot.. first time for me at the fita nationals... lots of shots for sure.. venue perfect thanks to the Perkins clan ... I must say KATHY MILLER can host a tournament.. score cards laid out, butt assignments etc etc etc without a hitch or a flaw that any of the shooters could pick out.. I had a blast shooting those distances without any sights .. Just to show you I don`t judge distances .. at practice Friday pm I shot 6 ends of 6 arrows and never hit the butt.. I look over to my buddy Bruce and go man I`ve shot 50 metres before but don`t miss like this ... He very politely replies if you where shooting 50 you would hit it your shooting 70 butt head... well I learn`t something i have no depth perception in an open field .. plus can`t read the sign at the bottom of the butt said 70.. sorry can`t see that far.. The local big name shooters took home the gold of course..Food was excellent ... awards went again without a hitch.. we where out of there by 2:30 pm or so... Weather sucked sat rain and cold and wind.... nice today just overcast and very muggy... thanks to all had a great time and will do it again ....kudos to all the help involved and sponsors.. and I finally saw where some of the oaa dollars go into tournament prep.. about 100 shooters..


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Distances....*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Wow what a great shoot.. first time for me at the fita nationals... lots of shots for sure.. venue perfect thanks to the Perkins clan ... I must say KATHY MILLER can host a tournament.. score cards laid out, butt assignments etc etc etc without a hitch or a flaw that any of the shooters could pick out.. I had a blast shooting those distances without any sights .. Just to show you I don`t judge distances .. at practice Friday pm I shot 6 ends of 6 arrows and never hit the butt.. I look over to my buddy Bruce and go man I`ve shot 50 metres before but don`t miss like this ... He very politely replies if you where shooting 50 you would hit it your shooting 70 butt head... well I learn`t something i have no depth perception in an open field .. plus can`t read the sign at the bottom of the butt said 70.. sorry can`t see that far.. The local big name shooters took home the gold of course..Food was excellent ... awards went again without a hitch.. we where out of there by 2:30 pm or so... Weather sucked sat rain and cold and wind.... nice today just overcast and very muggy... thanks to all had a great time and will do it again ....kudos to all the help involved and sponsors.. and I finally saw where some of the oaa dollars go into tournament prep.. about 100 shooters..


I love it Ted shows you had alot of fun:set1_applaud:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

HUGE thanks to the Perkins Family/South Nation Archery and all those who's efforts made this weekend possible for all of those who competed, this is a FANTASTIC venue.

And those burgers!!! I was one of many who fell in love with those Angus burgers! mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

That was an OAA championship that is gonna be hard to top, the Perkins Family and S.A Archery went above and beyond the call of duty. All I can say is WOW! :teeth::teeth::teeth::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

Had a great time even though Saturday was a little wet. This was my first full fita round and definately will not be my last! Thanks to all, including the pro shooters as Deitmar called them for letting us hackers feel comfortable and welcome. It is not everyday that amatures in any sport can mingle with the elite and feel comfortable and part of the group.Archery truly is an amazing sport! A special thanks to the Perkins family and SNAC for putting on a superb tournament. The ching pot is a great idea as well, even us hackers can get lucky enough to take a bit of change from the big dogs every once in a while. Paul.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

there is about 500 shots on my camera memmory card, sent email to SN and OAA where to place the jpgs from both days and medals at the end. 
I need to do some re-finishing, saturday was a real gray day and lot of ppl walked arround w umbrellas, for rest of us... well, we will remember for next time to put that thingy in the trunk before leaving driway.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great job*

GREAT JOB BY PERKINS FAMILY AND SOUTH NATIONS ARCHERY THIS WAS MY FIRST FITA SHOT BUT NOT MY LAST HAD BLAST HAT OFF TO ALL THE VOLUNTEERS BOTH DAYS RAN VERY SMOOTH THANKS AGAIN MIKE :darkbeer::smile:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Results*

Results from the 2010 Ontario Target Championship are now available here.

What did everyone think of the new format? Should the OAA keep it over the FITA/900 Round format that we've used the last few years?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

CaptainT said:


> Results from the 2010 Ontario Target Championship are now available here.
> 
> What did everyone think of the new format? Should the OAA keep it over the FITA/900 Round format that we've used the last few years?




ABSOLUTLY, I think just from how it operates that this is the best set up for what the archers are looking for.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Sean.... and that isn't always the case :teeth:

So go to the OAA website and vote for what you want... I just voted for FITA/70M round.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I would also like to thank Spence and the Perkins Family, Kathy, Larry and family and the rest of the families involved. It was my first tournament and it won't be my last I had an absolute blast.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn big hun*

you mentioned whole bunch of pics how do we get to see them...


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks again to the perkins, SNAC, and everyone involved. you guys put on a great shoot!

great food, good bbq, lots of campers, good shooting and one evil kinevil moment! lmao

see everyone at the fields!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Pictures*



bigHUN said:


> there is about 500 shots on my camera memmory card, sent email to SN and OAA where to place the jpgs from both days and medals at the end.
> I need to do some re-finishing, saturday was a real gray day and lot of ppl walked arround w umbrellas, for rest of us... well, we will remember for next time to put that thingy in the trunk before leaving driway.


Would love to see some of those pictures you took, are you willing to post some of them here?


Also, in response to Captain T's question, as an archer, I definately like the FITA/70m better. I think it also adds some appeal to the tournament, as I believe the scores from both days can be used for national ranking averages.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

sorry I missed this one, but please post pics, here or on fb! thx a bunch


----------

